# Favorite Movie



## e.Blackstar (Sep 14, 2005)

Ha ha! The title is rather self-explanatory...


My absolute favorite movie of all time, is...THE PRINCESS BRIDE. Best gosh darn movie on the planet. Always.  Good stuff...



Coming in close are:

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
LotR, duh, especially RotK
Chocolat...not really my kind of movie, but entertaining nonetheless
Troy
Pirates of the Caribbean for pure foof value
Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy
Galaxy Quest
Ocean's 11 and 12
Mask of Zorro


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2005)

Am I really supposed to choose?


hmm . . .

The In-Laws with Peter Falk.

"Serpantine! Serpantine!"

(staring at a flag depicting the general with a naked lady on his arm)
"Is that Mrs. General?"
"No, this is a woman from the village. This is prostitute. . .if not for the church this flag would be flying over the UN right now, but no! They stand in the way! They stand in the way!"

"The flies are protected under the Guacamoli act of 1933. There is a lot of red tape in the bush."


----------



## Talierin (Sep 15, 2005)

Hmm.... I can't really pick a absolute favorite, so here's a list:

*The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra* - A super-awesome parody of B movies, watch it if you get the chance! - "Even as a child I was hated by skeletons!"
*The Princess Bride* - classic, can't go wrong - "Inconcievable!"
*Shaun of the Dead* - the british romzomcom! Very funny, but a lot of blood, gore, zombies, swear words, and british humour, fyi - "Ed! Stop that!"
*The Fifth Element* - I know everyone else hates this film, but I think it's awesome - "No sir, I am a meat popsicle!" "Cor... cor... cor... CORBEN!"
*Dead Poets Society* - any movie that uses Latin phrases has my heart - "YAAAWLP!!!"
*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory* - I laughed myself silly! Haven't had that much fun at a movie in awhile - "You're really weird! "
*The Incredibles* - Art deco, 40s style, superheroes, need I say more?
*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow* - beautiful movie, and it's set in the 40s! Love!
*Ocean's 11 and 12* - gotta love heist movies!
*Down With Love* - Killer awesome 60s style romance! "Catcher Block, Catcher Block, Catcher Block"
*Father Goose* - My favorite Cary Grant movie, about a guy forced to look out for enemy planes on this pacific island in WWII, and what happens when a marooned governess and her 7 charges arrive on the island - "Goody Two Shoes and the Filthy Beast?!"
*Galaxy Quest* - ahhh, star trek parody, I love thee! - "Whoever wrote this episode should be shot!"
*Time Bandits* - Monty Python weirdness, whoohoo! - "It's Evil! Don't touch it!!!" *BOOM*
*Monty Python and the Holy Grail* - the classic - "That's the most foul, cruel, vicious rodent you ever set your eyes on!"
*How to Be: Emo* - this awesome 20 min long little independant film I found online - "Awww, but Dad!"
*Waterworld* - yes I like this bomb
*Persuasion* - my token Jane Austen flick


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 15, 2005)

Ooh, this'll be a lengthy list.  

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert 

Labyrinth 

Thelma & Louise 

Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe 

Frida 

The Lord of the Rings (1978! )

The Hours 

The Bridges of Madison County 

Girl, Interrupted 

The Last Unicorn 

The Flight of Dragons 

Samson and Sally 

The Emerald Forest 

Clueless 

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead 

Garden State 

The House of the Spirits 

Jumpin' Jack Flash 

It 

The Long Kiss Goodnight 

Muriel's Wedding 

The Others 

The Shawshank Redemption 

The Green Mile

The Butterfly Effect


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 15, 2005)

Blackstar, I saw this thread, and before I even opened it thought, "Well, _Princess Bride_ of course!" That has been my favorite movie for such a long time, I can't even remember!

Also:
_Everafter_
_Star Wars_ (all of them)
The new _Willy Wonka_ -- I loved it too! 
_Lord of the Rings_
_Pirates of the Carribean_

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 15, 2005)

Talierin said:


> *The Fifth Element* - I know everyone else hates this film, but I think it's awesome - "No sir, I am a meat popsicle!" "Cor... cor... cor... CORBEN!"


People hate it? No! Surely not?! Does anybody else want to negotiate?  



Talierin said:


> *How to Be: Emo* - this awesome 20 min long little independant film I found online - "Awww, but Dad!"


Do you have a url for it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> People hate it? No! Surely not?! Does anybody else want to negotiate?


Not me!  Normally I'll have a quote or two but I haven't watched it for a while now.  Good movie that!!

My huge and wandering list can not be thought up fully as of yet, so here is an idea of what it looks like, not necessarily in any order mind you. 

Princes Bride "YOU KILLED MY FATHER! PREPARE TO DIE!" 
Midsummers Nights Dream (ah, Shakespeare *sight*)
LOTR (duh =^.^=)
You've Got Mail (very cute!)
Pirates of the Caribbean "Couldn't resist."
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
The Tree Musketeers (most if not all versions)
CutThroat Island *evil grin*
The Time Machine
Hildalgo
Dinotopia
Star Wars
The Court Jester 
Kate & Leopold *melting sigh*
Ever After *again, sigh*
Sabrina (Paris in the spring, if only)
The Count of Monte Cristo
A Knight's Tale "WE WILL WE WILL ROCK YOU!!!"
The Mack of Zorro
Much ado about Nothing


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 15, 2005)

I liked the Fifth Element, but it made me dizzy. . .I didn't like the DJ dude with the leopard skin thing going on or the costumes, but everything else was great. And weird. . .


I once had a co-worker who I think was trying to convert me to a bizarre Bruce Willis cult. He loaned me that one and 12 Monkeys .. . I don't know what he was up to.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 15, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> People hate it? No! Surely not?! Does anybody else want to negotiate?
> 
> 
> Do you have a url for it?



Lol, nearly everyone here when I say I like it just groan, ah well... And the crazy DJ guy is probably the best part of the whole movie... I love it when he screams like a girl when they blow up the balcony 

http://www.somethingdirectory.com/ click Play Movie on the right 

Ara - Dinotopia? *cough gags hacks and dies* Another favorite book, ruined by the movie industry *falls over*

Ooh, forgot Ever After and Sabrina and the Mask of Zorro (although the Gay Blade could quite possibly just barely top it for me)... good stuff

Ohhhhh, and the Joan of Arc tv ministries with Leelee Sobeiski - makes me cry


----------

